# pompano??



## GADawg08 (Jun 22, 2015)

I've fresh water fished all my life but recently went surf fishing on Fernandina Beach and needless to say I'm hooked...been going on beach vacations long as I can remember but never wet a line in salt. Caught 3 whiting and a stingray. We are going back to Fernandina Beach July 13-20 and I plan to do some more surf fishing. I'd specifically like to target pompano. Most of the info I've found says that you primarily catch pomps in the fall. Any of ya'll have any suggestions? Also, what about the Berkley gulf sand fleas? worth the $$? any help would be appreciated fellas


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Jun 22, 2015)

They are there in July. 
Sand Fleas and little jigs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2015)

flatheadpatrol said:


> They are there in July.
> Sand Fleas and little jigs.





That`s what we always used. Pompano love a yellow jig.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 22, 2015)

The Pompano run south in the fall, basically in the latter half of the mullet run. If you monitor some of the surf casting forums you will know when they are running off South Carolina. It won't be long before the schools are off Fernandina.
There are always a few around but the best fishing occurs during the run.
Sometimes they are away's off the beach and a lot of local Pompano experts use 11 or 12' rods to reach them.
Try google'n Pompano, Fernandina Beach or Pompano, Amelia Island.


----------



## PopPop (Jun 22, 2015)

We caught them pretty good last year off of American Beach. One day, they would be hitting live shrimp, the next fresh dead shrimp and some days mud minnows were best.
Catching the Pompano will require long cast and heavy lead. 
I love fishing down there, you can drive right out on the beach and back down to the surf, set up and move up and back with the tides.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Jun 22, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s what we always used. Pompano love a yellow jig.



What weight jig would you recommend?


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 22, 2015)

I like a 1/2 ounce jig.....Pink is a good color also.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Jun 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I like a 1/2 ounce jig.....Pink is a good color also.



Thanks!


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 23, 2015)

GADawg08 said:


> I've fresh water fished all my life but recently went surf fishing on Fernandina Beach and needless to say I'm hooked...been going on beach vacations long as I can remember but never wet a line in salt. Caught 3 whiting and a stingray. We are going back to Fernandina Beach July 13-20 and I plan to do some more surf fishing. I'd specifically like to target pompano. Most of the info I've found says that you primarily catch pomps in the fall. Any of ya'll have any suggestions? Also, what about the Berkley gulf sand fleas? worth the $$? any help would be appreciated fellas



I've never fished the Atlantic for Pompano but have fished the Gulf with regularity.The strongest runs are in the spring and fall and my primary go to baits are live sand fleas and fresh shrimp,dont buy that frozen shrimp like you find in wal marts go to the market and get you a 1 lb of medium.I like a two rod set up with double dropper rigs, #1 J hook and 3 oz pyramid sinker,one hook with a piece of fresh shrimp and one hook with a live sand flea.One rod I have  set up is a 10 footer spooled with 30 lb braid,thats my long distance rod and I throw it just as far as I can .The other rod is a 7 footer spooled with 14 lb mono and I fish it closer in,when the  sand fleas are thick on the beach youd be surprised how close the Pomps and reds will be in.I have a rod rigged with either a yellow or pink 1/2 oz pompano jig,5/8 if the ocean conditions call for it and tipped with a very small piece of orange fish bites,sand flea eggs are orange and that's why I tip the jig with it,in fact I tip the hook on my live sand fleas with the orange fish bites if they don't have eggs already.Your bonus fish will be reds,trout,whiting,sharks,flounders....etc.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I've never fished the Atlantic for Pompano but have fished the Gulf with regularity.The strongest runs are in the spring and fall and my primary go to baits are live sand fleas and fresh shrimp,dont buy that frozen shrimp like you find in wal marts go to the market and get you a 1 lb of medium.I like a two rod set up with double dropper rigs, #1 J hook and 3 oz pyramid sinker,one hook with a piece of fresh shrimp and one hook with a live sand flea.One rod I have  set up is a 10 footer spooled with 30 lb braid,thats my long distance rod and I throw it just as far as I can .The other rod is a 7 footer spooled with 14 lb mono and I fish it closer in,when the  sand fleas are thick on the beach youd be surprised how close the Pomps and reds will be in.I have a rod rigged with either a yellow or pink 1/2 oz pompano jig,5/8 if the ocean conditions call for it and tipped with a very small piece of orange fish bites,sand flea eggs are orange and that's why I tip the jig with it,in fact I tip the hook on my live sand fleas with the orange fish bites if they don't have eggs already.Your bonus fish will be reds,trout,whiting,sharks,flounders....etc.



I'm a gulf guy too and fish the run every Spring on SGI.  This year the hot bait seemed to be pink/orange fish bites in sand flea or shrimp flavor.  As above...put on a piece of fish bite and a piece of fresh...FRESH...shrimp.  Along the beach there is usually a trough only a few yards out.  As Fish Hawk said, you never know what will be cruising that trough...reds, trout, whiting and i've seen some pretty big sharks in it too.  If you have any kind of irregularities in the beach where you're going, target those...holes, troughs, sloughs through a sand bar, etc.

Good Luck!


----------

